# Show pen bases?



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Random question i know lol!!

I currently use vetbed but it's bulky, difficult to carry around, and almost impossible to clean, it's also a bit warm for summer shows.

I've seen some people using a cotton sort of pad but have never seen them for sale, and can't find them anywhere!!

Anyone know where i can find such a thing?

What i'm talking about isn't a blanket, it's cotton with quite a thin filling inside. It looks machine washable and easy to fold up!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

If you can find out the measurements you need I could easily make you one relatively cheap


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

you can wash vet bed in the washing machine.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Oh right, i didn't know it could be washed, i'll pop it in tomorrow 

Aurelia yes i'd like that. It's just standard pen size (24" by 24") and i'd like 2 please. 

If you like you can pm...


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Tha alternative to vetbed is a white show blanket. You can get them from various suppliers. I am at work now (yes at 02.52) but if you can not find them doing a google search, drop me a PM and will send you a link.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

alisondalziel said:


> Oh right, i didn't know it could be washed, i'll pop it in tomorrow
> 
> Aurelia yes i'd like that. It's just standard pen size (24" by 24") and i'd like 2 please.
> 
> If you like you can pm...


Yes, wash them and I dry mine in the tumble dryer. Then I brush it and make it fluffy again.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I have show blankets already, i make wee beds out of them, i wouldn't use them for the base, just a bit TOO thin!!

I don't have a tumble drier but will try washing it lol.


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Careful, if they are distinguishable then that leads to an automatic disqualification.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

alisondalziel said:


> I have show blankets already, i make wee beds out of them, i wouldn't use them for the base, just a bit TOO thin!!


I agree, thats why I use a Vetbed. I have never seen anyone use anything other than a Vetbed or show blanket at a GCCF show. I would worry about it making my cats pens "identifiable".


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I saw a pen next to my cat use a white towel before & they didn't get an award.....


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I've seen all sorts really.

As long as it's plain white and not patterened in any way.

A breeder friend of mine uses the white pads i mentioned.

I make my pen up a bit differently than other people and have never had any problems!!

I also use multi coloured cat litter


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh cat litter colour is definitely not an issue anyway. People just tend to use white litter for cats with white coats/paws.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi my wife has made white cotton blankets for the show pens .
It is sheeting material which has been doubled up and sew around the edges it has no markings on and is very good as it is cooler than the other blankets .
We have had no problems with them, in fact we have been asked where we bought them from. Best Wishes Chris


----------

